# Upconverted video through Component?



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I was just reading the manual for my Denon DVD-1920, and it has caused me worry. 

Only in the HDMI sections of the manual does it mention anything about the upconversion function. 

Does anyone else have this player and could you ease my worries? I can't see any good reason why it wouldn't work, but it doesn't mention it, so who knows?

Thanks, I think the stress of waiting for the PJ is getting to me.:waiting:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Denon DVD-1920 only upconverts through HDMI. Why would that cause you to worry?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dont have HDMI switching and I dang well dont want to spent another wad of money on an hdmi cable to run only the dvd player.

Now im ticked.

Why!?

Well, at least I won't be confused when it gets here. 

Looks like I may as well have gotten a SD projector because without upconversion, I have no HD source at all. None, 0, absolutely nothing worth getting t all excited about.

****.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What projector/display are you using? Upconverting an SD DVD is not true HD no matter what you do to it. Your display may even do a better job of it anyhow so I wouldn't get all bent out of shape just yet.
EDIT: Ok I see your getting a Optoma HD70 it has a HDMI input why not run a HDMI cable from the receiver to it that way? but like I said the projectors upconversion my do as good of or even better than the Denon so give it a try you may be impressed.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

My reciever doesn't have HDMI switching, and I can't really justify running two expensive cables to the PJ, especially if one is only for one source.

Do you know if the PJ can upconvert a component signal? I'm making an order to monoprice soon, so if I absolutely must, I could get the HDMI, but I'd like to avoid it.

And I do realise that upconverted DVD isn't really hidef, but I've heard that it looks a lot better than regular 480p. I'm getting a VGA to component cable so I can (hopefully) run hd stuff from my PC.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Your options are to 
- wait and see how well the Otoma HD70 will upconvert to 720P. 
- buy a HDMI cable to hook up the DVD player to the projector.
- buy a DVD player that upconverts through component. ($100.00)

When are you expecting to get the Otoma HD70 ?

Edit: I see you posted in another thread that your projector arrived. Let the fun begin!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> - buy a DVD player that upconverts through component. ($100.00)


There are only a small handful of DVD players that will upconvert via component. The LG DV7832NXC is one of the best but will be hard to find as its already 2 years old. It is against the law to upconvert movies via component so sadly people who think they have a upconvering DVD player and are using component are not getting that advantage.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a Helios DVD player that will upconvert through component. The new model H2000 does the same thing.
http://www.helios-labs.com/us/products/hline/index_hline.shtml
It's available through their website store,
http://www.helios-labs-shop.com/us/scripts/cart.asp
or their Ebay store.
http://stores.ebay.com/Helios-Labs


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh, those ******* studios and thier fears of idea theft.

I don't know if my pj upconvderts at all, but Im not getting rid of my DVD player. I like it alot, so I think Ill just have to bite the bullet on the HDMI cable. 

Thanks guys. I'm having way too much fun watching Star Trek Nemesis on my new PJ tooworry too much. I'll try to se if it'll up convert though. I may get distracted.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The native resolution of your projector is 1280x720P so it has to upconvert a 480P signal to that resolution.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> I have a Helios DVD player that will upconvert through component. The new model H2000 does the same thing.


Thats good to know. I always wonder how some of these manufacturers can get away with upconversion over component. My old Sony 53"RPTV only has component inputs so that why I have the LG How do you like your Helioos it sounds good.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I wonder why, wit the DVD player set to progressive, the projector detects only a 480i signal. Can anyone shed som light on this?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Thats good to know. I always wonder how some of these manufacturers can get away with upconversion over component. My old Sony 53"RPTV only has component inputs so that why I have the LG How do you like your Helioos it sounds good.


I love it. I used it to watch DVDs on my computer monitor before I bought the Sony Bravia. Now I use a Sony upconverting DVD player.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

yourgrandma said:


> I wonder why, wit the DVD player set to progressive, the projector detects only a 480i signal. Can anyone shed som light on this?


If the DVD player is outputing progressive then the projector should be detecting it. Is there any selections for resolution somwhere in the projectors menus?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Not that I can see. All I see is input selections and auto detect setting, but nothing to do with progressive/interlaced inputs. For what it's worth, the picture the way it is is pretty amazing, so hopefully I can get it to look that much better!

I'm going to read the manual again and see if it can help, but it's not very in depth.

Strange that it has a little icon that pops up that sais "signal detected: 480i" Wierd.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you could get or borrow a HDMI cable, you could see how the DVD player does upconverting, and see which is better, the projector or the player.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Man, it might be too good. I'm amazed. This looks so much better than the other projector we have. It must be upconverting, it's the same signal as the other one was getting, but looks twice as good. Actually, the other one was recognising a progressive signal, so that makes this even more astounding. 

I'll have to order up the HDMI cable from monoprice.


----------

